

North Korea 'makes home-grown' Arirang smartphone - werckerwouter
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23681261

======
pilif
_> "In order to make sure the mobile phone frequencies are not being tracked,
I would fill up a washbasin with water and put the lid of a rice cooker over
my head while I made a phone call._

erm... either you shield all radio at which point, yes, you can't be tracked,
but you can't make a phone call either. Or you don't shield the radio in order
to make a call, but then you can be tracked.

Where's the flaw in my reasoning?

~~~
im3w1l
If he was near the border, then maybe he tried to block the radio in certain
directions.

------
kyllo
It's called the 'Arirang' and the home screen background is a photo of Heaven
Lake atop Baekdu Mountain, which is supposedly the birthplace of Kim Jong-Il.
So patriotic.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heaven_Lake](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heaven_Lake)

------
JacksonGariety
> He advised that factory workers should "select and produce shapes and
> colours that users like".

Because the people of North Korea will love the shapes and colors of the
phones, and not the possibility of it bringing them out of poverty, right?

~~~
sp332
North Koreans are already told that they live in the best country. They
wouldn't officially suggest that the situation is terrible.

